# Printing labels..



## yuppicide (Jul 21, 2005)

In Word when I go into make LABELS and select my label type and hit NEW DOCUMENT it pulls up a page ready for me to type my addresses in. For example Avery 5160 labels, which come 30 to a sheet.

How can I make it pop up say 10 blank pages for me to type labels? I have Office 2007, but someone else has 2003 and would like to do it as well if possible.

I know I can do a mail merge, but sometimes just typing in stuff is easier to do.


----------



## Bluey (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a new question relating to printing Avery adhesive labels. I run XP and Office 2003.
How do I set up a blank Word page to enable me to type in 21 address labels and print on adhesive Avery J8160 peel off sheets. I have selected this Avery Label under Tools\Envelopes & Labels\, but the printing does not align properly with the label sheet.

I used to be able to do this and have a file which used to print correctly on these labels, but something has changed in the file and I can't find how to fix it - hence the question about starting with a blank Word doc.


----------



## TheWhiteSeal (May 13, 2008)

On the subject of printing labels I would have to admit that I never really had much luck with my label printer. I spent all my time messing around with the printer and it still never printed any decent looking labels. In the end I decided to give up on the whole DIY approach and I found a british labels company to do my label printing for me, they saved me so much hassle.


----------



## Bluey (Apr 11, 2008)

Bluey said:


> I have a new question relating to printing Avery adhesive labels. I run XP and Office 2003.
> How do I set up a blank Word page to enable me to type in 21 address labels and print on adhesive Avery J8160 peel off sheets. I have selected this Avery Label under Tools\Envelopes & Labels\, but the printing does not align properly with the label sheet.
> 
> I used to be able to do this and have a file which used to print correctly on these labels, but something has changed in the file and I can't find how to fix it - hence the question about starting with a blank Word doc.


----------



## Bluey (Apr 11, 2008)

I found the solution. I had set up A4 paper under File/Page Setup, but I had not set it up under File/Print/Properties/Layout. I still had 'Letter' page size in the latter, hence the misalignment. (simple fix)


----------

